# The cure for REALLY sick glass?



## cowseatmaize (Jan 9, 2006)

This is probably for bottles you donâ€™t care for much or are totally helpless otherwise.
 I know Iâ€™m gonna get some gripes or donâ€™t use this ons, but try mixing 1 part casting resin with 2-3 parts acetone. Pour on and over the whole thing and drain over night. It gives the same effect as oil but in my experience has been permanent or at least lasted the past 3 years on the one shown. You can ignore the lip because I did a real bad job on that. Itâ€™s even been in the window the whole time.
 This one was so sick I knew it was pretty much worthless, the stuff was flaking off.
 PS: I used model paint in the resin mix for the top. My first try was food color that went clear after a month. I know they make color for the resin but I went cheap on this and it worked. I wish I took a before picture. It was my first try.
 Eric


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 9, 2006)

no gripes from me. i worked with resin in canogo park at a small shop making molded items.
 the coloring for the resin is really cheap and i would never use acetone in the mixture. acetone melts resin, you can use it to remove the old resin when you redo it or just want to take an old repair off.

 If you mix your resin with  1 or 2 drops less of the catylist,(hardener) it will harden up slower and give your resin time to cover the whole bottle well.( REMEMBER!!! RESIN GETS HOT WHEN DRYING AND CAN EXPLODE YOUR BOTTLE) KABOOM!!! then you have many little bottles...
  it would also be great if you added color to the whole mix and made your bottle olive or amber or sky blue, just for your own display of course.
 then when you got sick of that color you can soak it in resin over night and back to it's real color and condition. 

 really not much else you can do with some pieces.

 rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 9, 2006)

actually sounds pretty cool, I may try it, I have some really sad bottles. 
 Just have to make sure they never accidently get put up for sale. Novices may not realize they are coated. (the same gripe I have with reproduced paper lables)


----------



## blackbird (Jan 24, 2006)

If you use clear craft sprays on sick bottles it will make them almost as good as new. Just spray it like painting anything else. Dries in minutes and looks great. For the inside just spray it in the neck and work it around. Lasts for years and can be removed with a good thinner.Krylon in clear also works great. A few bucks and anyone can do it[]


----------

